
Std.variant is everything cool about D - EvenThisAcronym
https://dlang.org/blog/2018/03/29/std-variant-is-everything-cool-about-d/
======
EvenThisAcronym
I'm the author of the article, so feel free to ask me anything, or give me
your thoughts on the article.

